# Luigi's Mansion HD Texture Pack



## RichardLaughter_ (Oct 22, 2015)

Hi everyone! Im a complete nub at doing texture packs, but i've decided to try it out. So far I think it's pretty fun. If any of you have any tips, feel free to let me know. What I mainly need help with at the moment is editing textures with an alpha channel in the original. Id like to take the alpha channel in the default texture and move it over to the new one, but idk im a bit clueless and haven't found anything usefull to go off of on the googles. Anyway, here is a video of some the rooms I have started working on. ^.^


I have been asked by a few people to release my work, so I intend to put up the textures around or on Halloween.

Oh and incase yall were wondering, Ishiruka dolphin now supports normal mapping and specular lighting, so it is a bit more complex than the average texture pack.


----------



## KiiWii (Oct 22, 2015)

Love this game! Great work!


----------



## RichardLaughter_ (Oct 22, 2015)

KiiWii said:


> Love this game! Great work!


Thank you and as do I. ^.^
The game is one of my favorites and one that I think needs a remake/console sequel.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Oct 22, 2015)

amazing work! will this work on a GameCube rom?


----------



## RichardLaughter_ (Oct 22, 2015)

RichardLaughter_ said:


> Thank you and as do I. ^.^
> The game is one of my favorites and one that I think needs a remake/console sequel.


It is exclusive to this version of dolphin.
https://forums.dolphin-emu.org/Thread-unofficial-ishiiruka-dolphin-custom-version

The texture pack uses special effects that would make the gamecube explode XD

As for why I chose this emulator and not the official version of dolphin, 
Ishiruka supports Normal Mapping and specular lighting, which I think brings a lot to the table in terms of visual fidelity. 
My pal Tomoya is working on a twilight princess project with the same effects, and the game looks wiiu quality. XD 
Hopefully I can get that good one day.


----------



## EvilMakiPR (Oct 22, 2015)

Awesome man! Looks really good just too much Red/Black but looks good except for the bathroom


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Oct 23, 2015)

My favorite game of all time. Download? And we need to play this on Dolphin, I assume, since the GCN can't handle this.


----------



## Adeka (Oct 23, 2015)

You should make it work with Nintendont


----------



## henn64 (Oct 23, 2015)

A bit of feedback on the video here, but lowering the specular lighting on Luigi would be nice. He looks like something straight out of Sonic Heroes (Plastic Edition)
Otherwise this looks very promising, but of course not everything has been redone yet.


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Oct 23, 2015)

henn64 said:


> A bit of feedback on the video here, but lowering the specular lighting on Luigi would be nice. He looks like something straight out of Sonic Heroes (Plastic Edition)
> Otherwise this looks very promising, but of course not everything has been redone yet.


I was gonna say that too, except not as exaggerated. Make his skin a little darker.


----------



## henn64 (Oct 23, 2015)

DarkFlare69 said:


> I was gonna say that too, except not as exaggerated. Make his skin a little darker.


Fine.


henn64 said:


> but Luigi is so shiny he looks like someone covered him in plastic wrap and painted his shiny rubber clothes.


----------



## Sheimi (Oct 23, 2015)

Wow, I like the way it looks so far. Keep it up.


----------



## RichardLaughter_ (Oct 23, 2015)

Oh yeah I plan on releasing it around halloween. Im still working on it a bit.  I can turn down the specular lighting.


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Oct 23, 2015)

RichardLaughter_ said:


> Oh yeah I plan on releasing it around halloween. Im still working on it a bit.  I can turn down the specular lighting.


Sounds good!


----------



## HaloEffect17 (Oct 25, 2015)

Love this game, too!  So underrated when it came out.  It looks really great so far.  Nice job with dark hallway there making it look more natural.


----------



## RichardLaughter_ (Oct 25, 2015)

Alright, here is the download link for textures. Happy halloween everyone ^>^
https://forums.dolphin-emu.org/Thread-luigi-s-mansion-specular-edition


----------

